# Alaska7133



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I had a fabulous time at golden national field trials. Always so much fun! I got to shoot for the Q on Monday and Open on Tuesday. When I shoot, I get to observe the dogs in close quarters and see how they hunt or mark or both. They all came up with their birds. I had a few that pinned their birds and spent no time hunting. Next year, I'm going to ask that the judges to let us know the dog number when they say guns up. It would be oh so nice to look up the dog in the catalog and make a note as to which dogs marked well or had a short hunt. i would also love to have a video camera going that is say a Go Pro type on my head so I can replay the dogs I enjoyed watching. Hope everyone was happy with my shooting, I think we had only 2 fly away, I believe we killed the rest. Hope to shoot again next year!

One thing I did get to do was train for 2 days with a group of field trialers prior to the field trials starting. Lucy is not as advanced and doesn't have the breeding of a field trial dog, but on land she does the same distance. It's on water where we have to really shorten up. we had a great time and learned so much! 

During that training I brought out my nice camera and a light green back drop. I groomed up a bunch of the field trial dogs and took stacking photos of them and sitting fronts. Absolutely had a great time grooming their ears and tails and brushing them out. The dogs enjoyed it! Got some wonderful photos. For all you comformation people, ever wonder where the fronts and deep chests went? They went to the field dogs! 

So then I went to show Lucy in conformation. We showed in amateur owner handler and made the cut. So the judge liked us enough to keep us in the ring but not enough to place us. Then we showed the next day in gundog sweeps JH. We placed 3rd! I had a friend groom Lucy for me and he did a fabulous job. Ever wonder what an Alaskan gold miner does in his time off? He grooms his friends show dogs! 

I can't wait for next year!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Terrific Stacey!

I didn't know that you were a shooter. I hope you gave all dogs a good bird!

I don't know that much about conformation but the judges who did our CCA event all commented on fronts in conformation dogs.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Stacey - do you have pictures to share? 

Congrats on the great week.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok, I do have to say once again bc I hate generalizations!! Not all field dogs have "great" fronts" just like all conformation Goldens don't have great fronts!


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

I am sure your help was much appreciated! Sounds like you had a great time. And congratulations on your girl getting her third place.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Kelli, you are so right! All dogs have one issue or another. But I did find many of the field dogs to have great fronts. One conformation judge at national made the comment that show dogs have longer loins with shorter length of rib cages. Then no depth or width of chest. That was a generalization. But she did feel that breeding had definitely pushed for a longer body in conformation. You can find great dogs in both areas.

My photos are on a thumb drive. I'll post tomorrow. GRCA does have photos on their facebook page.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd like to know who the judge is, I'll show Tito to her! He is very cobby, long in ribs, and broad as can be. Hate generalizations like that  . Hope she realizes that it's HER job, and the other judges, to not reward dogs who are long in the loin with short rib cages by giving them the wins.





Alaska7133 said:


> One conformation judge at national made the comment that show dogs have longer loins with shorter length of rib cages. Then no depth or width of chest. That was a generalization. But she did feel that breeding had definitely pushed for a longer body in conformation.
> 
> My photos are on a thumb drive. I'll post tomorrow. GRCA does have photos on their facebook page.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> GRCA does have photos on their facebook page.


 I know... I've seen them.

Was interested in seeing the stacked pics of the field dogs. 

As well as pics from the gundog sweeps. Lucy all groomed, up, etc.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Megora said:


> I know... I've seen them.
> 
> Was interested in seeing the stacked pics of the field dogs.
> 
> As well as pics from the gundog sweeps. Lucy all groomed, up, etc.


I was really interested to see the stacked field dog photos too. Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm really not trying to offend anyone. This particular judge made the comment at national and used Push as an example of a great well put together dog. Pedigree: Can. Triple CH FTCH AFTCH OTCH Firemark's Push Comes to Shove Can. WCX Am. *** OS

I'd like to get permission from the field dog owners first before I make the photos public. I haven't had time, I've only been home for a few hours. I was hoping they would let me caption the photos with their registered names.

Oh and it snowed at national on the last day!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

kfayard said:


> Ok, I do have to say once again bc I hate generalizations!! Not all field dogs have "great" fronts" just like all conformation Goldens don't have great fronts!


Oh c'mon. Let us enjoy one of the rare compliments that a true field dog can get regarding conformation.

FYI, when I judged one of our Gundog Stakes I saw one conformation dog do EXCELLENT water work. That night I called the owner of the dog and complimented the dog's work. (BTW, you have seen the dog in TV ads and Mag ads.) 

Field dog owners---when was the last time a conformation person called you to say something positive about your dog's conformation? Typically we hear: Needs more bone; Needs more coat; He's small; He has big feet; He's ugly. You hate generalizations and I hate hearing the bulldingy that I mentioned. And don't kill the messenger. If I told you what the CCA judges really said I would cause a riot on the forum.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> I had a fabulous time at golden national field trials. Always so much fun! I got to shoot for the Q on Monday and Open on Tuesday. When I shoot, I get to observe the dogs in close quarters and see how they hunt or mark or both. They all came up with their birds. I had a few that pinned their birds and spent no time hunting. Next year, I'm going to ask that the judges to let us know the dog number when they say guns up. It would be oh so nice to look up the dog in the catalog and make a note as to which dogs marked well or had a short hunt. i would also love to have a video camera going that is say a Go Pro type on my head so I can replay the dogs I enjoyed watching. Hope everyone was happy with my shooting, I think we had only 2 fly away, I believe we killed the rest. Hope to shoot again next year!
> 
> One thing I did get to do was train for 2 days with a group of field trialers prior to the field trials starting. Lucy is not as advanced and doesn't have the breeding of a field trial dog, but on land she does the same distance. It's on water where we have to really shorten up. we had a great time and learned so much!
> 
> ...


Shooting at the Qual! LOL
Sounds like you had a blast.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations to TEAM LUCY!!!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Holly,
It was an honor to be able to shoot at the Q and the Open. I didn't bring my gun so I had to borrow which was awkward shooting someone else's gun, but worked out great! It was a good experience and I'm glad I stepped forward to do it. Since there are 2 gunners you have a pretty good chance at hitting the birds. Incidentally a woman I train with up here was also shooting. She shot for the amateur on Monday and the derby in Tuesday. So 2 women from Alaska shooting at nationals. You women down in the states really need to learn how to shoot! Find a shooting range and get started!

The white dot in the photo is the middle gunner at the qualifying field trial. Amazing distances. Amazing athletes these field trial dogs are.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

gdgli said:


> Oh c'mon. Let us enjoy one of the rare compliments that a true field dog can get regarding conformation.
> 
> FYI, when I judged one of our Gundog Stakes I saw one conformation dog do EXCELLENT water work. That night I called the owner of the dog and complimented the dog's work. (BTW, you have seen the dog in TV ads and Mag ads.)
> 
> Field dog owners---when was the last time a conformation person called you to say something positive about your dog's conformation? Typically we hear: Needs more bone; Needs more coat; He's small; He has big feet; He's ugly. You hate generalizations and I hate hearing the bulldingy that I mentioned. And don't kill the messenger. If I told you what the CCA judges really said I would cause a riot on the forum.


I would never say that field Goldens have no fronts...! I have seen many very nice field Goldens! I have complemented those! I just said I do not like the generalization that "the fronts have went to the field dogs." So, yes I do have a problem with that statement. ;-). Other ways to say field Goldens have nice fronts than bashing conformation Goldens for their "no fronts."

It works both ways is where I trying to get at!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

And My CH bitch placed behind Stacey's Lucy in Gun Dog sweeps! Lucy is a beautiful bitch and I told Stacey that. She looks nothing like Remi and neither did the 1st and 2nd places. Remi was the only CH bitch that placed. The 3 in front of me (including Lucy) out moved Remi and had very nice fronts! 

I never down anybody's dogs without seeing and putting hands on.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> Holly,
> It was an honor to be able to shoot at the Q and the Open. I didn't bring my gun so I had to borrow which was awkward shooting someone else's gun, but worked out great! It was a good experience and I'm glad I stepped forward to do it. Since there are 2 gunners you have a pretty good chance at hitting the birds. Incidentally a woman I train with up here was also shooting. She shot for the amateur on Monday and the derby in Tuesday. So 2 women from Alaska shooting at nationals. You women down in the states really need to learn how to shoot! Find a shooting range and get started!
> 
> The white dot in the photo is the middle gunner at the qualifying field trial. Amazing distances. Amazing athletes these field trial dogs are.


I'm horrible at trap shooting. I get the lead and swinging thought the shot thing but I think I reflexively close my eyes as I squeeze the trigger anticipating the noise/kick.
I was out with a small group in Sept. and we had fliers. I was offered the chance to shoot but didn't do it. I probable should have since I would have had an excellent shot backing me. 
So cool that you jumped in to help.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> I'm really not trying to offend anyone. This particular judge made the comment at national and used Push as an example of a great well put together dog. Pedigree: Can. Triple CH FTCH AFTCH OTCH Firemark's Push Comes to Shove Can. WCX Am. *** OS
> 
> I'd like to get permission from the field dog owners first before I make the photos public. I haven't had time, I've only been home for a few hours. I was hoping they would let me caption the photos with their registered names.
> 
> Oh and it snowed at national on the last day!


I would have liked to have seen Push in person. 
I have seen his son Edge and I'm a fan.
Pedigree: HRCH Can CH Goldcker 1Drdogs Next Pushover SH WCX Can MH WCX TD AGX AGIJ AGNS AGNJS RN VCX


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

What kind of birds were they using on land?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Kelli for your words of encouragement on finishing Lucy. Someday I hope we get there!

Swampcollie, all ducks. 

I sneak out of work once or twice a week to go shoot clay pigeons at our 5 stand shooting range. DH has helped modify my shotgun to fit me better. getting to the range really helps. Plus it's only 10 min from work. The range charges $15 for a box of 25 shells and all the pigeons I can hit (or miss). They have a portable machine so I can set up with a thrower next to me like a gunner position would be. It helps me get used to the idea of something going up in the air right next to me and hitting it. The guys at the range help me a lot. DH is really into target shooting so that makes a difference for me.


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

I had a blast at the National! Was only able to see the Master Hunt -- wow 88 dogs and the qualifying, but met some great people, saw some fantastic dogs, and loved the beautiful setting for the Master. While my first love is field dogs, I have a great admiration for the dogs that can do it all -- obedience, conformation, and field. I esp enjoyed meeting a few friends and some new ones. I missed all but the quals due to a family emergency but I've already bought my cap for 2015.


----------

